# Among Gesualdo's madrigal beside the sixth what your favorite, what are you top songs



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What about it folk's beside the infameous Moro Lasso  ?
I know by fact , this is a tedious question, i just want to know

Im asking Talk classical menbers and italians very very familiar whit Gesualdo's Madrigals,
what madrigal speak to your heart & soul, in a bleek way?
What about Gesualdo's early , mid, late music , what Madrigal 1-5 do you like best or preffer, what perriod , any particular madrigal , you like the lyric hmm?

Ijust wnant to know, i'M currieous i got a group Gesualdo affecionados (something like this, care to join in and talk about the dark prince, his madrigal = Dantes Inferno's in my mind.

:tiphat:


----------

